# newbie just joined



## ducati998 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all just joined forum  I have new TTs roadster in black, with black and red leather interior. this is my first Audi and i,m very impressed with it ,  will post pics soon as i figure out how to, does anyone have list of phones that will connect with bluetooth link in car, currently have apple i phone but will not connect with car,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have you just joined thr TT Forum or the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk :?:


----------



## ducati998 (Aug 9, 2008)

just joined tt forum for the time being


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,you know what to join next :wink:


----------

